# bnps



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

hi I wanted to keep and breed lf albinos and lf calicos in the same tank I have read that if you have two males they will fight over territory and eat each others eggs so if I a calico and an albino bred is there any way I would get calicos and albinos or would I have to wait for there babies to breed. or I could just keep two breeding males with bunch of females of each type if that would work.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

If calico and albino breed, you'd end up with a mixture of calico and albino, with in my experience more albino then calico. As for territorial, I had 2 males breeding with 2 females but it was in 180g tank without any aggression, especially due to the fact the males protect the eggs so during breeding if they are both breeding there is no chance for them to go out and do any damage. The red eye albino's will come out with black eyes as well from these pairs in my experience. As long as you have individual caves and they aren't side by side, it should be fine.


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

Depending on the genetics if they crossbreed you could end up with all commons.


----------

